# White 18 litre Tubs



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking for some tubs to use when I have my mice and Argos have a good offer on some white ones. I was thinking of putting mesh on the sides of these so they will be able to see out of them so wondered if it will make alot of difference that they are white rather than clear?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's always good to have some side AND top openings for ventilation.

I don't think it would hurt for them to be able to see out, but that's not necessary, I guess. I like to be able to see into my cages in order to scan for empty water bottles or any other concern when I visit earlier in the day.

I always thought meeces preferred to be hidden, but I find they are less jumpy when not allowed to hide.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah will put it on the lid as well but wanted to try to stop them from being jumpy so thought that the sides would be a good thing too.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I converted a white one from Homebase when I was looking after a woodmouse. It now houses one of my bucks, and he doesn't seem in the least concerned that he can't see out of the sides. I also use smaller versions for breeding boxes (no escaping pinkies!).


----------

